

Dave Goldberg, SurveyMonkey Chief and Sheryl Sandberg’s Husband, Dies at 47 - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/03/business/dave-goldberg-47-surveymonkey-chief-and-sheryl-sandbergs-husband-dies.html?ref=technology&_r=0

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9477667](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9477667)

